# Happy Birthday dudley



## PB Moderating Team

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-dudley (born 1946, Age: 66)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pilgrim72

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

Happy Birthday Dudley!


----------



## Unoriginalname

Happy birthday!


----------



## dudley

*I will add a few comments to all and God on my birthday!*

I will add to the fact that today is my birthday and I am 66 now that I also celebrate that I have been born again in the spirit by the grace of God alone. I have faith alone in Christ alone and I praise and give glory to God alone, for I know in the scripture from Romans 8 "And by him we cry, “Abba, Father.” 16 The Spirit himself testifies with our spirit that we are God’s children. 17 Now if we are children, then we are heirs—heirs of God and co-heirs with Christ" for it is scripture alone which is our only and final authority. The beauty and awesomeness of the Protestant doctrine of Justification is that I know I am saved because of this; it is truly great and awesome being a Protestant! It is an honor to be your brother in Christ and now I also celebrate being a member of the PB for the last three years. I thank all here on the PB for your birthday greetings and I thank you all for being my teachers also in teaching and sharing with me the beauty of the Reformed Protestant faith and being also a Presbyterian. It is all really and only by the grace of God. So my final greeting and thanks today is to God alone who with my earthly parents, Louise and Dudley Sr., gave me life and a life for which I am truly thankful and grateful. 
This evening I will celebrate this special day with my children and grandchildren at dinner. I will say the grace at the beginning of the meal with my family, my daughter-in-law always says; let’s ask ’Papa’ to say grace and the blessing before we eat. Today I give thanks!!! Today is my Birthday and I am also born again in the spirit!


----------



## LeeD

Amen. Happy birthday!


----------



## CalvinandHodges

Happy Birthday, brother!


----------



## Somerset

Dudley - that is an awesome post - congratulations on your birthday.


----------



## Frosty

Dudley, the joy you have in your walk with the Lord is quite evident, and also very encouraging. Have a great day, brother!


----------



## jambo

A very happy birthday to you.


----------



## jwright82

Happy birthday brother!


----------



## a mere housewife

Happy Birthday, dear Dudley. We're so glad God created you. Thank you for all your prayers for us here.







'Worthy are you, our Lord and God,
to receive glory and honor and power,
for you created all things,
and by your will they existed and were created.'


----------



## Scott1

A very happy birthday indeed!


----------



## Berean

Best wishes for a very Happy Birthday, Dudley!


----------



## JennyG

Happy birthday, dear brother


----------



## The Calvinist Cop

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OPC'n

happy birthday!!!!


----------



## dudley

I appreciated all the heartfelt messages. I did have a wonderful day and evening I will say I feel better today at 66 than I did when I was 56. I look forward to a great day again tomorrow. I went to the gym this morning exercised early had a swim came home had a light breakfast and then got showered , dressed and left for my post and assignments in a local public school district I work with. 

This evening I had dinner with my daughter-in -law Bernadette and my son Kevin and my grandsons Luke and James. They greeted papa on the porch with smiles and love and had a beautiful dinner for me and cards made by the kids and I received a very nice new Fuji digital camera 12.2 mega pixels and I am very happy. I wrote down the grace and blessing before I arrived this afternoon. My daughter in law always says Let’s as papa to say grace. 

I do not feel like 66 and this afternoon; I had the little kids whose parents did not met them at the bus, that is part of my job as the transportation facilitator in the school district I am in. Our district does not let any child off the bus younger than 3rd grade if a parent or guardian is not there to meet them. They come back to me at a central office and I keep them busy and if the parent does not come in a reasonable amount of time I contact them. 

I was helping a little boy who was coloring a picture of the Hunchback of Notre Dame and he wanted to know who he was. I went on google to gather some info for him and accidentally fell upon the fact that you can now open up full length Disney features on the you tube. Peter Pan was one of them. It is my grandson Luke’s favorite and it was for the kids with me this afternoon and I must say even myself. I have not seen the film in ages. I loved it… captain Hook, Peter Pan, Tinker Bell, Wendy, the big dog Nana etc….but my favorite character is the crocodile…I love the music as he approaches and I love the reaction of captain Hook , Walt Disney was the greatest in his animations and I watched that film this afternoon with the little kids with as much enthusiasm as I did when I first watched it myself over 60 years ago. I am getting a DVD copy for my grandson Luke for his birthday this summer, it is his favorite film right now. It was kind of a treat today to have that happen….it truly made me feel like a kid again! Its great to feel young even while you know you are getting older! I will say I still enjoy life and living . I may be 66 but I truly feel very young at heart.

I want to share with all of you the grace and blessing I wrote prior and said this evening with my family before dinner in closing on this my 66th birthday; because in a certain way you here on the PB are also family to me in as special way. 

June 13th 2012
Bernadette always says on my birthday “let papa say grace” …so today I prepared a special blessing and grace before dinner ……”This evening I celebrate this special day, my birthday with my son Kevin and daughter-in-law Bernadette and my grandchildren Luke and James…. St. Paul in his letter to the Romans chapter 8 verses 15 -17 says: 8 "….And by him we cry, “Abba, Father.” 16 The Spirit himself testifies with our spirit that we are God’s children. 17 Now if we are children, then we are heirs—heirs of God and co-heirs with Christ" (of his Fathers kingdom…….) Today I am 66 and I am blessed by the grace of God with wonderful sons, daughters-in law and wonderful grandsons. I am grateful and very thankful to have reached this age in my life.

There is an old prayer that is also a favorite of mine that ends this way; ‘I asked God for all things that I might enjoy life, I was given life that I might enjoy all things. Almost to despite myself my unspoken prayers were answered, I am among all men most richly blessed.

So my final greeting and thanks today is to God alone who with my earthly parents, Louise and Dudley Sr., gave me life and a life for which I am truly thankful and grateful.

I am blessed with a wonderful family, the most handsome and best grandsons any grandpa could wish for and I am fortunate to also have some very good friends in my life.
So thank you God for this dinner I share tonight with my son Kevin and his beautiful wife and children, my grandchildren.
Amen!


----------



## py3ak

Many happy returns, Dudley! It is a joy to hear of your blessings and your thankfulness for them.


----------



## jambo

Many thanks for your above post Dudley. It gives such a graphic picture of the evening and a special family event with a loving grandfathers gratitude in the Lord for the blessing of a loving family.


----------



## Wayne

A belated Happy Birthday, brother! And thank you for that snapshot of your day.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Wayne said:


> A belated Happy Birthday, brother! And thank you for that snapshot of your day.


Likewise, happy day.


----------



## earl40

Happy birthday you "rabid" protestant.


----------

